# Car Go Cart



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just found a great accessory for vehicles - slides into the hitch and then pulls off and becomes a manual cart ...






Their website: http://www.uriahproducts.com/
Direct link to the product: http://uriahproducts.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=2_37&product_id=840
Based in: Springfield MO

For Canadians ... its available at PrincessAuto! :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

They forgot tailgating!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

That is a nice product. I will be checking into this further.


----------

